# Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!



## turbosnake (1. März 2017)

*Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Aus England kommt mit dem  Gemini PDA  ein 5,7" Android und Linux Dualboot PDA mit 5,7" und einer QWERTY-Tastatur mit Clamshell Design.
Es wird eine Variante nur mit WiFi und eine mit WiFi und 4G angeboten.
Technische Daten (Auszug)
Abmessungen	17.13(W) x 8.0cm(D) x 1.35(H)cm
Auflösung            2880x1440, 564ppi
CPU Mediatek Helio X25  Deca Core  mit 
2x Cortex A72 @2.5GHz 
4x Cortex A53 @2.0GHz
4x Cortex A53 @1.55GHz
Akku Removable Li-Ion 8000mAh battery

Die Crowdfunding-Kampagne läuft noch einen Monat und die WiFi Variante kostet 299$, die 4G Variante 399$,dazu kommt der Versand.
Im November sollen die Geräte geliefert werden. 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/205778039

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Also das einzige Verkaufsargument ist die Tastatur...? 
Wird bestimmt seehr erflogreich das Ding


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Also das einzige Verkaufsargument ist die Tastatur...?


Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Android mit physischer Tastatur gibts nur 1-2 Blackberrys und eine Nachrüsthülle für das Galaxy S7.


----------



## Laudian (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Man kann doch an jedes Smartphone / Tablet eine Bluetooth Tastatur anschließen. Ich sehe da jetzt nicht wirklich den Vorteil einer festen Tastatur...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
> Android mit physischer Tastatur gibts nur 1-2 Blackberrys und eine Nachrüsthülle für das Galaxy S7.


Klar, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Markt dafür sehr klein ist.
Die technischen Daten sind zwar ziemlich gut, aber eine wirkliche Smartphone-Alternative ist es, denke ich, für die meisten zumindest, nicht.


----------



## Abductee (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

8000mAh sind ja auch nicht verkehrt.
Ich könnte mit dem Ding schon schneller Emails schreiben als mit dem Touch jetzt. Meine Frau ebenfalls.
Ich würd aber auch als reine Schreibmaschine auf den 10Kerner verzichten und einen sparsameren Quad nehmen.

Was mich da jetzt stört ist das QWERTY-Design und die Frage ob das verwendete Android auch mit Patches gepflegt wird?

@Laudian
Hast dir mal die bisherigen Lösungen angesehen?
Die passgenauen Hüllen sind qualitativ großteils eine Katastrophe oder auch im QWERTY-Design.
Eine externe Tastatur will man auch nicht wie ein Affe halten.
Eine richtige physische Tastatur ist definitiv eine Marktlücke.


----------



## turbosnake (1. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Es gibt laut Kommentaren noch "additional keyboard layouts", da ist zumindest AZERTY dabei, also gibt es Hoffnung für QWERTZ.





> Klar, aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass der Markt dafür sehr klein ist.
> Die technischen Daten sind zwar ziemlich gut, aber eine wirkliche Smartphone-Alternative ist es, denke ich, für die meisten zumindest, nicht.


Als ob sich jedes Gerät immer noch an die Masse richten muss.


----------



## NatokWa (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das ist mehr oder weniger ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
> Android mit physischer Tastatur gibts nur 1-2 Blackberrys und eine Nachrüsthülle für das Galaxy S7.



Ähm ok , da vergisst du aber die ASUS- Transformer Tabs , da ich selbst so eines habe kann ich eine SEHR Gute Hardware-Tastatur bestätigen + äußerst Robustem aufbau . Ok es ist nicht gerade in Handybröße mit seinen knapp 10 Zoll , aber immernoch Android mit Physischer Tastatur .

Wenn du natürlich (Androis) HANDY mit Physischer Tasta meinst gebe ich dir recht


----------



## mrmurphy007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Mich würde stören, dass ich das Gerät immer aufklappen muss, um den Display zu sehen. Eventuell also sinnvoller in Verbindung mit einer Smartwatch o.ä., um zu sehen, ob man das Gerät aus der Tasche holen sollte oder nicht.


----------



## JanJake (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Die Zeit dieser Geräte ist seid vielen Jahren zu Ende! 

Ich glaube kaum das es dafür einen Markt geben wird. 

Bin selber sonst gegenüber Technik aufgeschlossen, aber ein Smartphone kann mehr! Zumal man dort auch eine Tastatur anklemmen kann.


----------



## turbosnake (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Witzig, dass alle zu einer erfolgreichen Kampagne sagen "es gibt keinen Markt."


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



JanJake schrieb:


> Die Zeit dieser Geräte ist seid vielen Jahren zu Ende!
> Ich glaube kaum das es dafür einen Markt geben wird.
> Bin selber sonst gegenüber Technik aufgeschlossen, aber ein Smartphone kann mehr! Zumal man dort auch eine Tastatur anklemmen kann.


Was für ein Argument. Produkt X kann mehr xD
Meine DT 990 Pro sind also auch schlechter als ein 20€ Headset weil es kein Mikro hat, zumindest deiner Argumentation nach. Eine Spiegelreflexkamera ist doch auch nicht schlechter als ein Smartphone nur weil sie "weniger" kann.

Du beschwerst dich dass das Gerät weniger kann als das Smartphone, aber es ist eben kein Smartphone sondern spezialisierter. 
Und eine Tastatur am Smartphone haben ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Witzig, dass alle zu einer *erfolgreichen *Kampagne sagen


Wieviel Geräte wurden denn bisher verkauft?


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieviel Geräte wurden denn bisher verkauft?



Im Wert von 420,101$ wurden Geräte verkauft.
200K$ hätten sie für den Start gebraucht.


----------



## DataDino (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Ich habe mir mal das Video angesehen und fasse mal zusammen. Ein 5,7 Zoll Smartphone, an dem eine Hardcover-Tastatur gebastelt wurde. In einigen Einstellungen sah die Display-Hälfte aus wie ein etwas größeres und breiteres iPhone 5 aus 

Ok Design ist Geschmackssache. Ich finde es schick. Schon einmal ein Pluspunkt. Ansonsten wäre noch die Tastatur. Zum schreiben im stehen (Daumenbedienung) zu groß. Zum langen arbeiten viel zu klein und vor allem unergonomisch. Und wenn ich im stehen das Gerät mit einer Hand halte und mit ein oder zwei Fingern der anderen Hand tippen muss, dann ist mir das gute alte Smartphonedisplay lieber. Da hat man sich auch dran gewöhnt und kommt mit dem Daumengetipsel klar. Aber an der Haltestelle oder Bahnhof zu stehen und das Ding zu bedienen wäre mir auf Grund der klobigen Tastatur zu unhandlich.

Aber wenigstens hat es einen großen Akku. 

Ich denke die Unterstützung kam von genau den Leuten, die solch Nerdkram unbedingt wollen oder auf Grund fehlender Alternativen sich damit zufrieden geben.

Dabei wäre es so einfach. Neuauflage des Nokia E7-00 mit 4,5 Zoll (dafür weniger Rahmen oben und unten), FullHD und Android (wobei mir Windows 10 Mobile lieber wäre - aber das würde erst recht nicht wahr werden). Und das Ding hätte wahrscheinlich  noch mehr Geld gebracht, da dank der kleineren Abmessungen die Daumenbedienung besser klappt und somit angenehmer unterwegs zu handhaben ist. Außerdem spart man sich das Zweitgerät. Mal im Ernst. Warum soll ich ein PDA mit meinem Smartphone koppeln und beides mit mir herumtragen, wenn theoretisch beide Geräte von der Software her das gleiche können?

Kurz: Ich schließe mich einigen Vorrednern an und sage ganz klar: Ich sehe keinen wirklichen Markt. Und für einen speziellen Kundenkreis sind die Geräte zu günstig.

Ich vermisse mein E7-00


----------



## Ahab (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Finde ich doch irgendwie spannend. Im Laden würde ich das Ding auf jeden Fall mal begrabbeln. Es ist auch ein Pocket-PC für den man sich nicht schämen muss, im Gegensatz zu den kruden Trauergestalten von GPD:

GPD WIN XD Q9 Q89 G7 Game Console Game box Video Game Player Gamepad

GPD Pocket: Mini-Notebook mit Windows 10 oder Linux wird Crowdfunding-Hit – GIGA

Wobei das Pocket ja noch geht... Aber es wirkt trotzdem sehr unbeholfen. Soweit ich mich entsinnnen kann, sind beide zumindest nicht gefloppt. Einen Markt dafür gibts es definitiv denke ich, aber er ist sehr klein. Ich würde da doch lieber ein Ultrabook in 11 Zoll bevorzugen. Darauf kann man wenigstens normal tippen. Oder ich gehe gleich auf Blackberry-Niveau und bin wieder im Formfaktor für Smartphones unterwegs. 

Alles dazwischen ist in Sachen Ergonomie wirklich grenzwertig.


----------



## Abductee (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Das Gemini will ein Telefon mit Tastatur sein, das GPD ein möglichst kleiner PC.
Das sind zwei verschiedene Zielgruppen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Abductee schrieb:


> Im Wert von 420,101$ wurden Geräte verkauft.


Danach habe ich nicht gefragt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Blackberry war nicht sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Geräten, trotz überlegenem OS und Hardware Tastatur. Von daher sehe ich die Erfolgschancen kritisch, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen. Ich kann mit Touch-Tastaturen einfach viel schlechter schreiben als mit der hardware Tastatur der Blackberrys.
Daher sehe Ich den Einsatz für das PDA eher in Unternehmen.


----------



## Ahab (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Hilps schrieb:


> Blackberry war nicht sehr erfolgreich mit seinen Geräten, trotz überlegenem OS und Hardware Tastatur. Von daher sehe ich die Erfolgschancen kritisch, würde mich aber trotzdem freuen. Ich kann mit Touch-Tastaturen einfach viel schlechter schreiben als mit der hardware Tastatur der Blackberrys.
> Daher sehe Ich den Einsatz für das PDA eher in Unternehmen.



Dass Blackberry den Bach runter gegangen ist lag aber nicht an den Geräten, die waren 1a und sind es bis heute, nur ein bisschen teuer vielleicht. Das lag eher daran, dass Blackberry die Transition von Smartphones weg von reinen Werkzeugen und Business-Zugpferden hin zu Consumer Electronics verpasst hat, so wie Nokia, Palm und Microsoft.


----------



## DataDino (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Ahab schrieb:


> Dass Blackberry den Bach runter gegangen ist lag aber nicht an den Geräten, die waren 1a und sind es bis heute, nur ein bisschen teuer vielleicht. Das lag eher daran, dass Blackberry die Transition von Smartphones weg von reinen Werkzeugen und Business-Zugpferden hin zu Consumer Electronics verpasst hat, so wie Nokia, Palm und Microsoft.


Naja im Grunde lag es daran, das Consumer-Smartphones alle Aufgaben eines Business-Smartphones übernommen haben, weswegen die Geräte der genannten Hersteller obsolet wurden. Außerdem wurde mit den Betriebssystemen, den Bedienkonzepten und dem Ökosystem AppStore/Marketplace/Play und co. die Handhabung verbessert und die Erweiterung der Funktionalität bequemer. Versucht hatten es fast alle aber noch. Aber da war eben das Image und die nicht perfekte Umsetzung.

Nokia an sich hat den Anschluss eigentlich nicht verpasst. Sie hatten schon sehr früh Consumer-Smartphones im Portfolio. 5800 XM war schon in etwa das erste Smartphone, das nach dem bekannten Barrendesign und Bedienkonzept arbeitete. Und die N-Serie hatte auch die meisten Smartphonefeatures an Board, auch wenn sie überwiegend kein Touch hatten. Qualitativ waren die Geräte immer top. Allerdings hingen sie technisch weit hinterher. Das seltsame daran war aber damals immer, das die Telefone trotzdem hervorragend funktionierten. Mein E7-00 hatte bereits HSPA mit über 10 MBit/s, HDMI, 8 MP Kamera, WLAN N. Allerdings hingen sie immer in Auflösung, Arbeitsspeicher und Prozessor hinterher. 360x640 Pixel, 680 MHz Singlecore und 256 MB RAM. Aber es lief geschmeidig, ohne zu zicken, WhatsApp und Co war auch am Start. Man hat sofort gemerkt, das auch die Apps nativ entwickelt werden.

Aber es haben sich logischerweise die Geräte mit mehr Prozessor, mehr RAM, mehr Auflösung und Android/iOS durchgesetzt. Nokia hatte halt das Problem nicht erkannt und ihr Lineup in diese Richtung angepasst. Das hat mich damals schon gewurmt. Sie hätten es problemlos besser machen können. Haben sie aber leider nicht. Aber Nokia war mit dem 5800 XM zumindest in DE vor dem ersten Android-Phone draußen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieviel Geräte wurden denn bisher verkauft?


Hat nix mit meiner Feststellung zu tun und lenkt nur von dem Thema ab. 
Ein Crowdfunding-Kamapgne ist dann erfolgreich, wenn sie hier Funding Ziel erreicht hat. Ist hier der Fall.


----------



## Jiko (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Ich finde das Gerät cool, denn ich empfinde es immer als Krampf, auf einem Smartphone zu schreiben. Mit dem großen Akku erfüllt es das zweite Kriterium, dass ich sagen würde: Yay!
Wenn sie jetzt noch mit Wasserdichtigkeit oder Wechselakku kommen würden, wäre das Ding fast schon gekauft!


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Crowdfunding-Kamapgne ist dann erfolgreich, wenn sie hier Funding Ziel erreicht hat.


Nur daß dann außer heißer Luft meist nicht mehr viel kommt.
So wird das sicher auch werden.


----------



## big-maec (10. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Jiko schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gerät cool, denn ich empfinde es immer als Krampf, auf einem Smartphone zu schreiben. Mit dem großen Akku erfüllt es das zweite Kriterium, dass ich sagen würde: Yay!
> Wenn sie jetzt noch mit Wasserdichtigkeit oder Wechselakku kommen würden, wäre das Ding fast schon gekauft!



Hi,
na dann warte mal ab was das für ein Krampf ist auf solch einer Tastatur zu schreiben. Ich hoffe du hast kleine Finger.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

So klein ist die Tastatur nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


17cm Gesamtbreite, wobei die Tastatur an sich sicher breiter als 16cm ist.

Als Beispiel ein 5" Smartphone:
Samsung Galaxy J5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



145mm Gesamtbreite, wenn ich den Leerraum abziehe wird nicht viel mehr als 10cm Tastaturbreite übrigbleiben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*



Abductee schrieb:


> So klein ist die Tastatur nicht.


Sogar die kleine Rapoo ist größer.
Bei dem Ding bricht man sich die Finger.


----------



## turbosnake (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Die vom Milestone/Droid war auch nicht größer und es gibt immer noch aktive Nutzer des Droid 4.
Da hast du wohl Unrecht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Trotzdem wird das Ding eingehen, wie eine Primel. 


Vielleicht kommt das Thema in 5 Jahren noch mal hoch.
Dann werden wir sehen.


----------



## BiJay (12. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Die Tastatur stört halt, wenn man sie nicht benötigt, was ich als großen Nachteil sehe. Wäre vielleicht eine bessere Lösung gewesen, wenn man die Tastatur hinter dem Display hervorschieben könnte, gab es ja auch schon. So könnte man auch direkt auf das Display schauen, ohne das Ding aufklappen zu müssen.


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Da finde ich die Crowdfunding Kampagne für ein Moto Z Tastatur-Addon deutlich interessanter. Vor allem hat man dann quasi ein normales (etwas dickeres) Smartphone, wenn man die Tastatur wegklappt.


----------



## BlueKingMuch (13. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Und ich trauere noch immer meinem Nokia N900 nach.

Die Tasten waren zwar sehr klein, aber nach eingewöhnung war dies kein Problem und Texte gingen sehr schnell von Hand mittels 2-Daumen Bedienung.


----------



## Zingel1986 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Gemini PDA  sind die PDAs zurück!*

Ich habe meines immer in der Nähe... 

Ist bis heute ein großartiges Gerät. Lediglich das resistive Display war damals schon ne ziemlich dämliche Entscheidung.


----------

